# First responders saltwater fishing tournament



## CSB (Jun 22, 2006)

*Date/Time: *Wednesday, May 25, 2016 5:30 am - 3:00pm
*Place: **Pasadena Convention Center *7902 Fairmont Parkway, Pasadena, TX 77507
*Phone*: *Pasadena Convention Center *(281) 487-4331
*Web*: www.firstrespondersfishingtournament.com 

*Time:* There is no morning check-in. Weigh-in will start at 1:00pm and ends at 3:00pm sharp. *You may not begin fishing until 5:30am and you must be in line for weigh in by 3:00pm with fish in hand. No exceptions. Allow time for delays getting back to weigh-in.*

*Qualifications:* All participants, to be eligible for this competition, trophy awards, cash awards and door prizes, must be a full-time, part-time, reserve, or retired Peace Officer, Fireman, Military or EMT personnel, or civilian guest (three per boat), providing one (1) team member meets the qualifications to fish in the tournament. Note: Corporate sponsors may fish without a qualified entrant in the boat.

*Teams:* Teams will consist of up to 4 persons. Boats with more than 4 persons are eligible for individual awards only.

*Note:* Anyone who has guided in the last 2 years, or is currently working as a guide, is eligible to participate in the open division *only.* (See attached for details on the OPEN).

*Registration: *The attached registration form must be mailed in or delivered no later than Wednesday, May 18, 2016. Registration fee will be $60 per person. No money will be refunded after Friday, May 21, 2016. Any registration received after Wednesday, May 18, 2016 will only be accepted with a $5 per person late fee and will be accepted until tournament day. If you do not know who will fish with you, register and send your entry fee before the deadline. You may fill in your team memberâ€™s later.

*Weather: *Due to the logistics of a tournament this size, it is almost impossible to reschedule due to weather. But if needed the tournament will be rescheduled at a later date. Please keep the tournament directors Steve Brown and Epi Garzaâ€™s phone numbers with you during the tournament hours. If we believe the weather could be a factor we will be putting information on our phones with up to date information. If we do not answer please take time to listen to the message. Please consider that the tournament is not just about fishing when decisions are made about cancelation and reschedule. 

* Tournament Directors*

*Stephen Brown Epi Garza (713)724-9939 (832)646-9284*

*[email protected] [email protected]*

*www.firstrespondersfishingtournament.com *


----------

